# Fan never runs...???



## STYKO (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Guys, my rad fan seems to never turn on, I was on a rally yesterday, bike didnt over heat, but when we would stop for a water:beerchug:break!!! everone elses fans would run, but mine was not....

Just wondering how I can check if its borken or not?? is there a way to make it turn on to test???

Thank you


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

run a hot wire to it

 Radiator Fan Switch (Just one more version) - MudInMyBlood Forums

 How I did my Fan Switch - MudInMyBlood Forums

^^^^


----------



## STYKO (Aug 1, 2011)

Fantastic !!!! This really is a great site!!!! Thanks again.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No prob


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Kawi Monster (Feb 12, 2012)

Prob yor temp sensor dude, lots of people havin problems with them lately


----------



## STYKO (Aug 1, 2011)

Air temp sensor is brand new, unless your talking about another one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolley01 (Jan 26, 2010)

there is a small grey box under the seat, it often corrodes and breaks off cutting the power to your fan. Rewire in a water resistant fuse holder and fuse in place of it. Cant remember what amp fuse to run think i ran 15 or something. There is a write up on it somewhere on these forums


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rolley01 said:


> there is a small grey box under the seat, it often corrodes and breaks off cutting the power to your fan. Rewire in a water resistant fuse holder and fuse in place of it. Cant remember what amp fuse to run think i ran 15 or something. There is a write up on it somewhere on these forums


 How to: Replace fan breaker with fuse - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## Kawi Monster (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a 10 fuse


----------



## STYKO (Aug 1, 2011)

Great idea, I will do for sure, not sure where I'll find a water resistance inline fuse holder though...I've seen some non water resistant ones, which might work too. 

I think my little grey box is fine though, if the fan turns one when I jump the two wires at the water temp sensor would that not mean the little grey box is okay????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

STYKO said:


> Great idea, I will do for sure, not sure where I'll find a water resistance inline fuse holder though...I've seen some non water resistant ones, which might work too.
> 
> I think my little grey box is fine though, if the fan turns one when I jump the two wires at the water temp sensor would that not mean the little grey box is okay????
> 
> ...


The little gray box is the fan breaker you will replace with the fuse. If you jump the two temp sensor wires and it runs, and does not shut off after a minute or so, that fan breaker and the motor are fine. If it does shut off, either the breaker is getting weak or the motor is going bad and pulling too many amps.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

STYKO said:


> Great idea, I will do for sure, not sure where I'll find a water resistance inline fuse holder though...I've seen some non water resistant ones, which might work too.
> 
> I think my little grey box is fine though, if the fan turns one when I jump the two wires at the water temp sensor would that not mean the little grey box is okay????
> 
> ...


Yes that means all other things are ok and the problem is the water temp sensor.


----------



## STYKO (Aug 1, 2011)

Darn water temp sensors are 70$ at my dealer....ouch....that's a lot of beer money.....  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolley01 (Jan 26, 2010)

The fan breaker is notorious for corroding i would just replace it with a fuse just because. I bypassed my water temp sensor all together, installed a fan switch and a temp gauge havnt had a problem yet.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Also, what degree thermostat are you running? My Brute use to not kick on until water temp was like 210. I changed to a 160 degree thermostat and it run cooler now.


----------



## 2MUDDEE4WORDS (Oct 22, 2011)

STYKO said:


> Great idea, I will do for sure, not sure where I'll find a water resistance inline fuse holder though...I've seen some non water resistant ones, which might work too.


Try your local Marine dealer - Heres a few examples of whats out there

In-Line Waterproof Fuse Holder - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at Nextag - Price - Review


----------



## Kawi Monster (Feb 12, 2012)

Bruiser... Ba idea there man! 210 is a normal temp for the fan to turn on, ideally you want your bike to run around 190, so of your running your bike at 160 then it's
Not running warn enough... Everything I've read up says under 190 isn't warm enough, you shoul loil into it more bud


----------



## STYKO (Aug 1, 2011)

Great web site 2MUDDEE4WORDS, thanks

I got my fan switch all done yesterday, works great!!! Found the stuff here at Lowes. 
Got a nice switch with a black rubber coating over the switch, looks like the bike standard this way. Probably the easiest mod Ive done yet....

Also I have found some water resistant inline fuse holders, question though.....some have thicker gauge wires then others, whats the best gauge for the fuse holder, thicker the better??

Thanks


----------



## STYKO (Aug 1, 2011)

Bruiser said:


> Also, what degree thermostat are you running? My Brute use to not kick on until water temp was like 210. I changed to a 160 degree thermostat and it run cooler now.


I have no idea, what ever comes standard, i have my fan switch on now anyway!! Thanks


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

STYKO said:


> Great web site 2MUDDEE4WORDS, thanks
> 
> I got my fan switch all done yesterday, works great!!! Found the stuff here at Lowes.
> Got a nice switch with a black rubber coating over the switch, looks like the bike standard this way. Probably the easiest mod Ive done yet....
> ...


The factory wires going to the breaker are 14 gauge wire so stay at least that size or slightly bigger.


----------

